# Ariens 24" compact (mod 920014) carb flooding



## bayman (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi, 

Have a 3 year old Ariens 24" compact two stage (model num 920014) aka st24le compact with a Briggs & Stratton 208cc engine. Past couple of days notice that excessive amount of gas leaking from the carb when operating, even continues to drip after shut-off if the fuel valve is left open. The leak is not from the bowl nut, leaking out from higher up the carb.

I didn't take the time to empty the tank prior to summer storage and guess I am now paying the price. I removed the carb bowl today, very little dirt. I sprayed carb cleaner up in carb, cleaned bowl + nut and reassembled, but the problem persists. What's the next step? I am guessing the float is stuck (even though it moves freely when i wiggle it)??

Do I have to pull off entire carburetor and disassemble? Other suggestions? Advice on what NOT to do? 

Any input appreciated. Thanks for helping a novice.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm wondering if the bowl gasket dried out and cracked and is leaking from there now.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It's likely the needle and seat.


----------



## bayman (Dec 29, 2016)

No cracks in bowl.


----------



## bayman (Dec 29, 2016)

How to fix? Thanks


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The bowl wouldn't be cracked, but the gasket itself. Is the dripping from off of the bowl?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

sounds like a stuck needle to me remove the float and needle and clean it


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it leaking at the bowl rim where the 2 parts come together. You may have a dried rubber bowl gasket issue going on here. OR you may initially have had a stuck float but then when you put things back together You failed to seat the rubber gasket back in the ridge.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Bowl gaskets don't typically start leaking out of the blue. Im pretty sure with that engine the needle is rubber tipped and the seat is a brass insert. 

You would just need a new needle and a bowl gasket for good measure. 

After you install the needle and float be sure to excercise the needle into the seat a few times by applying light pressure then lifting. 

Only buy official Briggs and Stratton parts. I've had the less expensive aftermarket needles leak and the bowl gaskets are poorly molded.


----------



## bayman (Dec 29, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Bowl gaskets don't typically start leaking out of the blue. Im pretty sure with that engine the needle is rubber tipped and the seat is a brass insert.
> 
> You would just need a new needle and a bowl gasket for good measure.
> 
> ...


Thanks - but not sure what I should do to: "exercise the needle into the seat a few times by applying light pressure then lifting. " Do you mean once the float is back in place and needle inserted I lift the float then force the needle upwards?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

First off check your oil level. If it's high and smells like gas........
With the bowl off turn the fuel valve (if you have one) on. Simply pressing up on the float to level with the carb body should stop any fuel from flowing. If it doesn't, you have a couple options to be the problem. It could be the tip fell off the needle, or the seat has a piece of crap in it, or (more likely with Briggs) the seat itself is bad.
Can you find the Briggs sticker or indents of model number (may be a sticker or scrolled in the valve cover)


----------



## Kingslivery (Dec 29, 2016)

bayman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a 3 year old Ariens 24" compact two stage (model num 920014) aka st24le compact with a Briggs & Stratton 208cc engine. Past couple of days notice that excessive amount of gas leaking from the carb when operating, even continues to drip after shut-off if the fuel valve is left open. The leak is not from the bowl nut, leaking out from higher up the carb.
> 
> ...


I believe you model has a recall because of this problem.

Call Ariens to be sure.

I have the same model and it was recalled and fixed....



Dennis Scally


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, just light pressure to make the seat and needle kiss a few times.

Jtclays has point, Briggs needle seats do go bad, personally I've only seen that on a machines 10 or more years old. But s**t happens.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

With the machine on level ground normal fuel level in bowl is below the bowl gasket. The float needle and seat must not be sealing correctly or it has a faulty float for it to leak out the bowl gasket or anywhere else further up.


----------



## bayman (Dec 29, 2016)

UPDATE

Problem solved. Took apart carburetor, it was virtually spotless in there. Took out needle, spring, etc. cleaned all with carb cleaner. Drained all of the regular gas I had put in day before, reassembled all and used premium gas.

Ran for 20 mins and not a drop spilled out. I am guessing the needle wasn't moving freely prior to the cleaning.

Thanks to all for the input and helpful suggestions. Cheers

Last thing: I spoke with authorized Briggs & Stratton dealer here before tackling it myself in case there was a recall. The guy there gave me tips and advice for 15 minutes. So if you ever need service in Newfoundland, talk to the guys at Hiscock's - very helpful and knowledgeable. He advised all small engines should be stored with synthetic gas in the carb - no ethanol and won't draw in moisture.


----------

